# Want a private reef....?



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I am breaking down. I only get to fish a limited amount of days each year, I live in Atlanta. The public reefs are ok and I have caught a bunch of fish, but it can be really tough. 

A few questions.

How much does it cost to get your own reef?
Does anyone goin with a few partners on a reef to cut the cost down?
Who is a good person to talk about this with?

Thanks


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Stewart from Walter Marine is super helpful. I think the most cost effective reefs are chicken coops. Walter Marine will as many or as few as you want, while a lot of folks want to drop LOADS of coops. Of course, Walter deploys your coops while on a run with other stuff. I think reefs built with 2 coops are going for around $650 right now, deployed.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't expect it to say "private" too long.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Jon boat is spot on except they are now $675....Give Stewart a call and he'll hook you up. I don't know if you fish out of OB, PCOLA or Destin but sometimes it can take him awhile to get coops out over to the east.....If you want them south or southwest of PCOLA it won't take him long at all to get them out.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*coop reefs.*

Yes they are $675 on the bottom. I sell the cages to them and others but the cages have become very hard to get.


----------

